# farsi vivo



## magas

Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno sa come si traduce in spagnolo "farsi vivo"? e anche "farsi" (una dose)? grazie mille a chiunque voglia togliermi questo dubbio.


----------



## Dembow

Forse farsi vivo = Presentarse (se sottointeso come *presentati*)

Farsi = drogarse


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo creo que "farsi vivo" puede ser traducido con *dejarse ver, asomarse*.


¿Qué dicen los nativos?


----------



## saia

"Dar señales de vida", "hacerse vivo" ?


----------



## femmejolie

Dar notizie di sé, farsi vedere.
*Dejarse ver / dar señales de vida*.
Hacerse vivo non esiste in spagnolo, è una traduzione letterale.
Asomarse è affacciarsi, qui non va bene.

Ad esempio: Qualcuno che non è venuto a classe per due mesi.
La professoressa gli dice: Ah, por fin te dejas ver (non sei mica morto)/por fin das señales de vida.
Io credo si usi un po' più la pima.


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Dar notizie di sé, farsi vedere.
> *Dejarse ver / dar señales de vida*.
> Hacerse vivo non esiste in spagnolo, è una traduzione letterale.
> Asomarse è affacciarsi, qui non va bene.
> 
> Ad esempio: Qualcuno che non è venuto a lezione per due mesi.
> La professoressa gli dice: Ah, por fin te dejas ver (non sei mica morto)/por fin das señales de vida.
> Io credo si usi un po' più la pima.


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


>


Grazie delle tue correzioni. E' il subconscio dello spagnolo.


----------



## irene.acler

De nada! Gracias a ti por las explicaciones.


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Dar notizie di sé, farsi vedere.
> *Dejarse ver / dar señales de vida*.
> Hacerse vivo non esiste in spagnolo, è una traduzione letterale.
> Asomarse è affacciarsi, qui non va bene.
> 
> Ad esempio: Qualcuno che non è venuto a classe per due mesi.
> La professoressa gli dice: Ah, por fin te dejas ver (non sei mica morto)/por fin das señales de vida.
> Io credo si usi un po' più la pima.


Perché *asomarse *non va bene?
Io ho trovato sul DRAE, tra gli altri significati:
_*Empezar a mostrarse.*_
Non può andare bene?


----------



## Dudu678

Claro. El cuando el Sol (se) asoma es porque empieza a mostrarse, amanece. Sin embargo aquí el uso es menos literal y la única razón que puedo darte es que simplemente no se usa.

En este caso concreto, creo que también es una buena traducción utilizar el verbo aparecer.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dudu678 said:


> Claro. El cuando el Sol (se) asoma es porque empieza a mostrarse, amanece. Sin embargo aquí el uso es menos literal y la única razón que puedo darte es que simplemente no se usa.
> 
> En este caso concreto, creo que también es una buena traducción utilizar el verbo aparecer.


Vale, muchas gracias!
si no se usa... pues no se usa


----------



## magas

Gracias a todo el mundo por vuestras respuestas. Pero, lo que quería saber yo es también el significado del verbo "farsi" en el sentido de "drograrse"... pero necesito un significado más vulgar y coloquial... está bien "flipar"? y se puede decir, como decimos nosotros italianos, "fliparse una pera"??

gracias a todo el mundo de verdad.


----------



## Dudu678

Yo creo que te podría servir _chutarse_.


----------



## sabrinita85

magas said:


> como decimos nosotros italianos, "fliparse una pera"??
> 
> gracias a todo el mundo de verdad.


Davvero???
Mai sentito...


----------



## femmejolie

magas said:


> Gracias a todo el mundo por vuestras respuestas. Pero, lo que quería saber yo es también el significado del verbo "farsi" en el sentido de "drograrse"... pero necesito un significado más vulgar y coloquial... está bien "flipar"? y se puede decir, como decimos nosotros italianos, "fliparse una pera"??
> 
> gracias a todo el mundo de verdad.


 
Penso che dovresti aprire un nuovo thread, ma come l'hai chiesto ti rispondo:
FARSI UNA PERA = chutarse, pincharse (tutti i 2 molto usati, forse il 1º si usa di più nel gergo). Si dice anche "picarse, hacerse un buco, ponerse".

"Fliparse una pera" non esiste. "Fliparse", nel senso di bucarsi, non esiste.
In Spagna non esiste fliparse né flipearse, soltanto flipar.
*DRAE:* 
*flipearse*.(Del ingl. amer. to flip, agitar, sacudir).1. prnl. *Hond*. Fumar un cigarrillo de marihuana. 
Mai sentito, deve usarsi in Sudamerica. (L'ho visto sul Laura Tam, mi pare sia un vocabolario per i sudamericani)
*fliparse* prnl. coloq. drogarse. Se flipaba todos los días. (non si usa, almeno io non l'ho sentito)
*Flipar *estar bajo los efectos de las drogas. (Sì si usa)

*"Flipar"* significa *"alucinar"*, quando prendi droghe allucinogene, tipo LSD, ecstasy, cristallo liquido.
"*Está flipado *el colega" (está *drogado/colocado/puesto* (pero en en el sentido de que está drogado, que está inconsciente o que aun estando consciente no controla, non necessariamente perché si è bucato)


Ho trovato una definizione di "flipar" su un vocabolario di gergo:
Flipar->Alucinar con drogas o en sentido general (vas a flipar--> Ne sarai stupita!)
Flipe->Sensación producida por un alucinógeno

Sul *Laura Tam*, 
*A)* Nel lemma *"fare"* si trova:
*a.1) Farsi un trip/viaggio*: *fliparse*
*a.2)* Quel ragazzo *si fa*: aquel chico *se chuta/se pincha*
*B)* Nel lemma *"flipar"* si trova:
*Si fa* tutti i giorni : *Se chuta/pincha* todos los días (*se flipa* sarà in Sudamerica)


----------



## sabrinita85

En el Laura Tam he encontrado:

*Flipar*: drogarsi, farsi
_Se flipa todos los días = Si fa tutti i giorni._



-------
Ok Femme, he visto tu rectificación


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Confermo quanto detto da femmejolie, in Spagna si dice chutarse o pincharse... quanto a flipar: si usa molto di più in senso lato che in senso stretto come "alucinar con drogas", addirittura si usano espressioni come "lo flipas!" per dire "allucinante!"


----------

